
Features from Apple's Details Page Left Unmentioned - tekacs
http://www.evernote.com/shard/s5/sh/1541d00e-86cf-4a8d-b734-b05d2ec8e3be/69a5a6700a77322f5ef44d69ac1d5dfb
======
follower
"Capture a region of the screen QuickTime Player lets you record part of the
screen, such as a specific window. It’s perfect for creating a video tutorial
of an application."

Don't think I've seen that mentioned elsewhere--relevant to the discussion on
new OS features potentially replacing 3rd-party applications.

"OS X Lion includes a built-in restore partition, allowing you to repair or
reinstall OS X without the need for discs."

Relevant to the install discussion.

